# Sunland



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 10, 2009)

I figured this section was the most appropriate place to put this. 

I recently heard about this island called Sunland. I don't know much about it because it sounds a little strange and structured for me, but apparently it's an island commune. Anyone can go if you consent to their "rules".

Here's the link: Sunland


----------

